# The new 2011 F350



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Traded in my 03 :crying: and picked up a 2011 F350 Crew cab with the 6.7. Truck is a Lariat ultimate package.. I absolutely love this truck.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Needs wheels and tires


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice truck!! I see the recons installed already. Like the color combo. Whats the plans for the first mod?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

That is an awesome truck, we need some pictures. What are some things you like versus you don't like. I am trying to research the new fords and get as much information as I can.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice lookin truck!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Someone made money snowplowing !


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet ride!! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Man sweet truck cant wait to see the tranformation into your personalized truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new truck. It looks great. I realy like them new Ford Super Dutys.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good! Time for the mods to start...!


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

how do you like the 6.7?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice truck......... But the 97 was better Thumbs Up


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

How percent tint do you have on your two front windows looks good. Thinking about doing my truck.


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice truck,i love it!Congarts


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice truck, good luck with it. fyi if thats a factory tonneau cover be careful when u roll it up mine scrached the cab pretty bad.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

awesome truck. How do you like it compared to your 03?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! I love the truck! The 6.7 runs smooth and has plenty of power. Front windows are tinted 15% which is the closest to stock that my tint guy has. Mods to start out will be an Icon 2.5 leveling kit and 20x9 BMF Novakanes with 35" toyos or nittos havent decided yet!
I will grab some more pics this weekend once it is cleaned up. The tonneau cover is a Truxedo lo Pro QT. Fatheadon1 what did the dealer say about the tonneau?
I love everything about the truck to be honest, it rides smooth, very quiet inside the cab and out, great power, interior is comfy, factory nav and sync work great, info center in the dash is bad ass. Truck has more options then I need but hey you only live once! 

Dont get me wrong I loved my 03 and almost cried when I traded it in, but this new truck is incredible, as of now there isn't a thing I would change


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice Truck. almost wish i would have waited till the 2011


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

M&M Services;1276794 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I love the truck! The 6.7 runs smooth and has plenty of power. Front windows are tinted 15% which is the closest to stock that my tint guy has. Mods to start out will be an Icon 2.5 leveling kit and 20x9 BMF Novakanes with 35" toyos or nittos havent decided yet!
> I will grab some more pics this weekend once it is cleaned up. The tonneau cover is a Truxedo lo Pro QT. Fatheadon1 what did the dealer say about the tonneau?
> I love everything about the truck to be honest, it rides smooth, very quiet inside the cab and out, great power, interior is comfy, factory nav and sync work great, info center in the dash is bad ass. Truck has more options then I need but hey you only live once!
> 
> Dont get me wrong I loved my 03 and almost cried when I traded it in, but this new truck is incredible, as of now there isn't a thing I would change


Your location "midwest" is pretty vague, but a lot of locales are getting pretty anal about tint. I have 35% on several of my trucks and get harassed regularly. Not sure if you've had that dark of tint before, quite a few suburbs around here you're guaranteed tickets with tint that dark.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

wizardsr;1276842 said:


> Your location "midwest" is pretty vague, but a lot of locales are getting pretty anal about tint. I have 35% on several of my trucks and get harassed regularly. Not sure if you've had that dark of tint before, quite a few suburbs around here you're guaranteed tickets with tint that dark.


Legal in illinois. Up to 15% I believe


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

you'll love it and thats for sure, what kind of plow?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

ultimate plow;1276886 said:


> Legal in illinois. Up to 15% I believe


From a google search, IL doesn't allow any tint on the front side windows...


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I will grab some more pics this weekend once it is cleaned up. The tonneau cover is a Truxedo lo Pro QT. Fatheadon1 what did the dealer say about the tonneau?

dealer did nothing for me i ended up taking it off and im not using it anymore. i have to say service after the sale have been a big let down for me, with that said i still love my truck


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

wizardsr;1276978 said:


> From a google search, IL doesn't allow any tint on the front side windows...


Well I know this law just went into effect cupple months ago


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

ultimate plow;1277000 said:


> Well I know this law just went into effect cupple months ago


Again, from the link provided, "just a couple months ago"...* In 1998*. 










OP, sorry for the hijack, hopefully you don't get picked on for the dark tint.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

wizardsr;1277058 said:


> Again, from the link provided, "just a couple months ago"...* In 1998*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll be alright its "legal"


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Tint in IL was legalized a year or so back, I could go pull up the law but I have heard recently that it has been repealed? Regardless, unless you're blacked out they don't give you much hassle by me but obviously it's not the same everywhere.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet truck......for a ford 

As for tint. My 90 has 5 on the back window and 20 on the sides. My duramax had factory tinted back and ext cab windows. I put 5 over all side windows (including the front) and another 20 over the back window. I have never been stopped for it. I got a warning last summer for speeding and the state cop said nothing about it. As long as it is a pickup and your not "bumping your system" You will be fine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

New truck looks good!

I've passed your old 03 a few times already hanging out at the corner of the lot looking for a new home.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

IT is the Truck, Go Super Duty, best truck out there. congratulations.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

some info on IL window tint I found.

BTW - Very nice truck M&M!

http://www.tintcenter.com/laws/IL/


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Straight out of the Illinois Vehicle Code book I have on my desk.....15% tint is allowed on front driver and front passenger windows. No more than that.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

wizardsr;1276978 said:


> From a google search, IL doesn't allow any tint on the front side windows...


BS


snocrete;1281625 said:


> some info on IL window tint I found.
> 
> BTW - Very nice truck M&M!
> 
> http://www.tintcenter.com/laws/IL/


You can have tinted fronts now as of a year ago i believe, i drive through winfield everyday and have never been stopped and they are known to stop anyone and everyone for tint.


NoFearDeere;1281664 said:


> Straight out of the Illinois Vehicle Code book I have on my desk.....15% tint is allowed on front driver and front passenger windows. No more than that.


thats correct, i have had my truck tinted for 3 years and never had a problem with the po!

now that im done hijacking nice truck m&m


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful truck!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

hey guys, thanks for the compliments. Sorry it has taken me so long for the reply I have been crazy busy at work and with finishing up my basement bathroom. Some updates, the truck has 700 miles on it now and it is amazing. I just put an ICON 2.5" leveling kit with BMF Novakane 20x9 wheels with 35x12.5 Toyo MT's

Does anyone know of a guy or place that installs the 3m clear film on vehicles in Illinois?
As far as the tiny goes, legal or illegal I wouldnt have it any other way :laughing: I have had guys say it is legal and some say it is not so who knows. I will clean it up today and get some better quality pics as these were taken with a camera phone right after I installed the leveling kit yesterday.

updated pics-


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG....... excuse me for a minute. That truck looks amazing with the new rims and tires. Definately a truck i would love to have.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

definetly nutted myself


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

8===========D
^because there is no boner smiley apparently....


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

holy mother ....... that truck just .... made me pop one in my pants. Lucky guy.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

That is one hell of a nice truck. Thumbs Up

But for old times can you throw a pic of the 97 up. I miss that truck and i didnt even own it LMAO


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome truck man!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

M&M your gonna love plowing! they will freaking push all night!!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments guys! I can say that with the ICON leveling kit it rides better than stock, and it rode nice in stock form! 
Up close of the wheels
















And the old 97, I miss this truck too.. Every single day.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

how about one of the 03 while I am at it..


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Wow, super jealous right now!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

That 97 was just badass. God i wish i had the money for that truck when you sold it. Ok i gotta go rub one out now LMAO


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow your new truck is SHARP!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

M&M where do you live? I swear I keep seeing your '97 for the longest time


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice. Any mpg numbers for us yet?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I live in the western suburbs of Chicago. The 97 actually went to a guy in Washington, he flew in with his wife and drove it home! Thank you for the compliments guys.

As far as MPG, the truck has just over 1k miles now, and around town I am seeing 16, highway 20, this was on the dash, hand calculated is around 15.5, and 19.. From what I understand it will get better! LOL and this is with the new tires and wheels! No complaints yet! Love the truck


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Had a little photo shoot this weekend, I need a good sunny day though:


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel out numbered here guys... LOL i think im the only guy on plowsite that has a 2011 Chevy Duramax; havent checked. I know someone just got a 2011 chevy 6.0L on here but still, so many 6.7l fords!!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very Nice Truck, Good Luck with it. I just bought mine yesterday. Loaded as well. I cant believe how quite the engine is and the cab. Lots of power. 400HP 800 Torque


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Just picked up mine 2 days ago. xlt crew cab. I can't believe the power these trucks have.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I cant believe how small the fuel tank is though on the short bed. like 28 gallons, that stinks. May have to look into the Titan fuel tanks. they have a 50 gallon that fits like the factory one


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cough cough, 36 cough


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

DuramaxLML-42;1284866 said:


> Cough cough, 36 cough


LOL you need that larger tank for the fuel mileage that truck gets.. cough  Cough


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Gotta love my 82 gallon transfer tank  lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

M&M Services;1284947 said:


> LOL you need that larger tank for the fuel mileage that truck gets.. cough  Cough


Did you ever get the clear bra done?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks good, them pictures shot at the comed plant on swift? thats a goot spot to shoot photos, i have done a few there!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

the new boss 92;1285805 said:


> looks good, them pictures shot at the comed plant on swift? thats a goot spot to shoot photos, i have done a few there!


Yes sir! It is a great spot to snap some pics


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

all your trucks look awsome, this one being the best. i still wish i had the money for your 97 though


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice truck!!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just a quick pic of my new truck, Not sure I will put a plow on it. The Jeep does great, it is tempting to see how the diesel pushes snow. Time will tell. Love the truck, had it 3 weeks or so now. Lariat fully loaded.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ken643;1288204 said:


> Just a quick pic of my new truck, Not sure I will put a plow on it. The Jeep does great, it is tempting to see how the diesel pushes snow. Time will tell. Love the truck, had it 3 weeks or so now. Lariat fully loaded.


What do you plow? (driveways, lots, roads, ect.)


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I plow mostly driveways and two small lots. I would say I could use this truck on almost half the driveways, they are large enough. Lots would be no problem, but some of the driveways would be really really tough with this, especially without scratching it. Used to do them all with a Full size V-10 Dodge ram extended cab 8 ft bed. was tough!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ken643;1288210 said:


> I plow mostly driveways and two small lots. I would say I could use this truck on almost half the driveways, they are large enough. Lots would be no problem, but some of the driveways would be really really tough with this, especially without scratching it. Used to do them all with a Full size V-10 Dodge ram extended cab 8 ft bed. was tough!


I would stick with the Jeep if I was you. The time you would save on the lots and big driveways you would loose on the small driveways.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Agreed, I was never getting rid of the Jeep, Its an animal in the snow, was thinking about running two vehicles, get a responsible driver for the jeep (thats the hard part)


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

ken643;1288204 said:


> Just a quick pic of my new truck, Not sure I will put a plow on it. The Jeep does great, it is tempting to see how the diesel pushes snow. Time will tell. Love the truck, had it 3 weeks or so now. Lariat fully loaded.


Gorgeous truck!!! Congrats!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, same to you and your truck, Ford did a nice job on them!!, Just wish larger fuel tank, but someday I will fix that issue (Titan fuel tanks 51 gallon)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ken643;1288298 said:


> Just wish larger fuel tank, but someday I will fix that issue (Titan fuel tanks 51 gallon)


The Nissan Titan has a 51 gallon fuel tank? I thought the 34 gallon tank on my Chevy was big.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;1288301 said:


> The Nissan Titan has a 51 gallon fuel tank? I thought the 34 gallon tank on my Chevy was big.


No "Titan Fuel Tanks" they make over sized fuel tanks that fit in place of the existing one.
I can get them or check with the AutoZone in Rockland, ME they're a lot closer to you. The guy there is good with this kind of stuff. Very knowledgeable and good prices.

http://www.titanfueltanks.com/GMC_Chevy_Fuel_Tank.htm


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

basher;1288305 said:


> No "Titan Fuel Tanks" they make over sized fuel tanks that fit in place of the existing one.
> I can get them or check with the AutoZone in Rockland, ME they're a lot closer to you. The guy there is good with this kind of stuff. Very knowledgeable and good prices.
> 
> http://www.titanfueltanks.com/GMC_Chevy_Fuel_Tank.htm


Thanks for the info. I thought it was trange that the Nissan Titan had a 51 gallon tank and I thought it was even more strange that you would be able to put a tank from a Titan in a Ford.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We installed a transfer flow 51 gallon tank today on a 2011 Ford....nice set up and beautiful truck. Titan tanks are plastic, Transfer flow are metal, they both do what you need em to. The transfer flow tend to be priced less from what I have seen


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

All that money and a one way blade


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1288319 said:


> All that money and a one way blade


Personal drive or hourly employee/sub?????


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Titan Tanks are EXPENSIVE, I really feel to dam expensive for a fuel tank. like $1200.00 plus like $200.00 for shipping plus installation. That tank in pics really hangs LOW, I thought I read on Titans web site it should only hang down 1 inch from stock for the 51 gallon. and they sell their own skid plate as the factory one will no longer work because of the lower hanging.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2COR517;1288319 said:


> All that money and a one way blade


My uncle just bought a 2011 GMC 2500HD crew cab long box and it's pretty fancy. I'd say it's atleast a $45,000 truck, probly more and he is just going to put an 8' strait blade on it. Not everybody needs a V plow or a expandable plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;1288328 said:


> My uncle just bought a 2011 GMC 2500HD crew cab long box and it's pretty fancy. I'd say it's atleast a $45,000 truck, probly more and he is just going to put an 8' strait blade on it. Not everybody needs a V plow or a expandable plow.


No they don't but your Uncle should have at least 8'6" with that wheel base truck, particularly with Ford's turning radius.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

basher;1288332 said:


> No they don't but your Uncle should have at least 8'6" with that wheel base truck, particularly with Ford's turning radius.


He only plows his small driveway and he mite do road intersections with it once in a while. I think he will be fine with an 8'. If he was plowing more than he does he would definatly be better off with an 8.5'.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

that tank is a transfer flow 51 gallon....it is cheaper than a titan tank


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

How much are the Transfer flow tanks? I would be willing to pay a little more for the Titan if doesnt hang as low as the transfer flow tank, thats pretty low. Titan says only 1 inch lower than factory. I can live with an inch.
Thanks for info


----------

